
Nearing my 1 year cliff and have an offer elsewhere – when to give notice? - SleepyOcelot
I have been working at a bay area startup for 11 months now. I have another job lined up and I plan on leaving my startup.<p>I have heard some bad things about the CEO wanting people gone immediately once they say they are going to leave the company. Ideally, I would like to give 2-4 weeks of notice and have my last day be shortly after I hit my 1 year cliff.<p>However, I am afraid that if I give notice before my cliff date they might fire me and screw me out of my equity stake just before I vest.<p>Has anyone run into this situation or have advice? Are there any CA&#x2F;Federal laws I should know about?
======
ganoushoreilly
Wait until your cliff date passes, don't gamble if you don't have to.

